# Muckboots?! Or another good walking wellie!!



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all hope this is the right place im on the hunt for comfy warm wellies i get very cold feet and so warm is important n comfy for walking my springer soooo are muck boots tay (or greta womens style) any good? Or does anyone else know of a lovely warm wellie that mite b better? Again hope ive posted in the right place!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Depends if you want to invest a large sum at once but I love these boots and they will last for many years - very warm, waterproof and comfy - but a large initial outlay ARIAT® GRASMERE LACE BOOTS


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am currently on the look out for a short pair that are actually really waterproof the recent extreme rain has killed a few pair of my boots! So will be interested to read the thread!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I have muckboots and they are very warm and comfy. I'm on my second pair. The first pair eventually cracked across the foot where it bends and I repaired them with a blob of aquasure. They lasted 2 years but I did wear them every day for hours and in very punishing terrain so I would say good value. They don't suit all foot shapes though, but there are very similar makes which are just as good, such as Mudruckers. Dublin also make a similar one.


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Depends if you want to invest a large sum at once but I love these boots and they will last for many years - very warm, waterproof and comfy - but a large initial outlay ARIAT® GRASMERE LACE BOOTS


Wow not looking to spend quite that much! Look lovely but im thinking more under £100!


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I went through this a few months ago. I ended up with Original Muck boots Mid Height wellie. The Original Muck Boot Company
I have been really pleased. They are warm and verrrry comfortable. Can't comment on how long they last as I have only had them a couple of months. I found a size 5 fitted perfectly despite the fact that I am often a size 6 in other boots so I would suggest that whatever you choose you try them on first. I have been surprised at how comfortable they are and how much shock absorbtion there is.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Jessow said:


> Wow not looking to spend quite that much! Look lovely but im thinking more under £100!


It is a lot :eek6:. Just thought I'd offer the longer term investment option :eek6: .


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got a pair of tack muck boots - they are really comfy and the neoprene doesn't rub your legs like ordinary wellie tops and keeps your feet and legs warm. However the grips aren't great and I need to wear tracks over them on really slippy walks.
I'd recomend the Derwent Muck Boots as they have a better grip.
Derwent Mid Height Wellington Boots


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jackie99 said:


> I am currently on the look out for a short pair that are actually really waterproof the recent extreme rain has killed a few pair of my boots! So will be interested to read the thread!


I just posted a link to some short boots:thumbsup:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have muck boots, purple ones, they're great


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

These are mine,they are full height,but they are the best boots ever.I buy them from France and pay under 30 euros a pair(I think) I have had this pair for 2 years


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've just had WW muckers for years and they're great for a bit of cold, muddy dog walking, these are the ones (although I didn't get mine off t'internet, just my local saddlery) Woof Wear Easy Close Mucker Type Boot

ETA: They're fleece lined so keep your feet warm


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Another vote for the derwent muck boots here, they are really comfy and keep my feet warm right through the coldest walks.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Galadriel17 said:


> I've just had WW muckers for years and they're great for a bit of cold, muddy dog walking, these are the ones (although I didn't get mine off t'internet, just my local saddlery) Woof Wear Easy Close Mucker Type Boot
> 
> ETA: They're fleece lined so keep your feet warm


I have a pair of these too,they are fleece lined,great for all weathers and fab grip for in the snow,ice:thumbsup:


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

theevos5 said:


> I have a pair of these too,they are fleece lined,great for all weathers and fab grip for in the snow,ice:thumbsup:


Really easy to get on and off too!


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> I have muck boots, purple ones, they're great


Think these are the gretas lovely the look are they nice n warm?


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I was recommended Aigle Parcours, havent bought them yet as wearing out a pair of wellies that my 13 year old has grown out of!


----------



## Debxan (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a pair of Le Chameau wellies - the neoprene lined ones. There were £140 which I thought was very expensive but they are the most comfortable wellies I have ever had and I have never had cold feet in them. Have also walked long distances and not felt fatigued as I always used to in ordinary wellies.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i have muckboots as well. they are fab. soooo warm and very comfy. only problem is the grip isnt great in icy conditions. but u can get grips for that.


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Rolosmum said:


> I was recommended Aigle Parcours, havent bought them yet as wearing out a pair of wellies that my 13 year old has grown out of!


Now these look lovely!! Aigle Parcours Vario Look like the ones id love but i cant find anywhere to say if they r really warm not just comfy?!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Normally I'm a fan of Joules but I would warn against their boots unless you want fashion wellies (puddles in town sort of shoes!). Mine lasted 1 month of being used for kennel work 4 days per week before the rubber split; no harsh disinfectants, weren't constantly wet and didn't get much sunlight, not very impressed! 
My Dunlop wellies are still going strong after 3 winters and have also been used in kennels, made of tougher stuff than Joules! They're not pretty or luxurious but they're cheap as chips and with a pair of fleece insoles they're as comfy as any other wellies I've owned. 

Do like the look of short Muckboots, have been considering them as an intermediate between normal wellies and trainers in kennels. Glad to see such good reviews!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Depends if you want to invest a large sum at once but I love these boots and they will last for many years - very warm, waterproof and comfy - but a large initial outlay ARIAT® GRASMERE LACE BOOTS


That's just naughty. The money in the bank is for the house deposit. Must....resist....boots!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

myshkin said:


> That's just naughty. The money in the bank is for the house deposit. Must....resist....boots!


But they are an investment item  - good support for walks that wellies won't cope with but that don't need walking boots .


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the derwent muckboots. I love them, very waterproof and really warm. They've done really well all winter, (my feet regulate my whole body temp, feet too hot, I'm too hot), and I regularly came home from winter walks very sweaty cos my feet were so warm in those boots!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

STOP! STOP! STOP!!!!
I cant keep up with the links, Im going to end up buying all of these boots stop tempting me and post some boring old wellie ads


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Well i started this add loving the muck boot but now i am so set on buying the Aigle Parcours ISO Which is gonna cost me more lol! My hubby gonna love me


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I lurve my Joules welliebobs: (with dogs on)
Navy Womens Wellibob Wellibobs | Joules
They are really easy to get on on off too!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Shop around,we always find that Aigle is alot cheaper in France,so if you want to save some pennies,find somewhere in France that will ship to the uk


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

I have Parcour Iso's by Aigle and they are good. Expensive but worth it. You get what you pay for with boots.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a pair of short black Hunter Wellies and the Hunter wellie socks to go with them! Very comfortable and the socks keep my feet lovely and warm, even in the snow (my feet are usually freezing cold regardless of the temperature outside or in the house). I love them


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a pair of full lenght black Hunter Wellies, and hankering for an aubergine pair, with the socks they are very cozy, and wearing well.

BUT, now I have seen the pair that Dogless put the link on for It's my birthday this month I might get some pennies.

I really don't understand why my hubby doesn't like me coming on here


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a good ole pair of dunlops and wear them with thick ski socks or the heatholder socks, they do the job but for longer walks i did have some walking boots until they died, i havent replaced them yet waiting till next winter, wellies will do till then.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Dogless said:


> But they are an investment item  - good support for walks that wellies won't cope with but that don't need walking boots .


I've saved the link.....so once we've recovered from buying the house and the new kitchen it needs I can treat myself. Or drop massive hints about Christmas presents


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

does anyone know where i can get some from? i have really wide calfs though


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Dogless said:


> It is a lot :eek6:. Just thought I'd offer the longer term investment option :eek6: .


How do I invest in your boots ? They can't give a worse return than the chuffin endowment policy I have.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

xbaileyboox said:


> does anyone know where i can get some from? i have really wide calfs though


Short boots should be OK.
I have some Hunters RHS short wellies and they are lovely, but not warm like my muckboots
But you can get short muckboots and where the tops are neoprene they are stretchy 

Like these
Muckboot Greta Tall In Pink
Or these
Derwent Mid Height Wellington Boots


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

I would also love some warmer wellies but am skeptical that any of those post will fit my fat calves. I do have some Jileon wellies which are designed for wide calves.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

Mophie said:


> I would also love some warmer wellies but am skeptical that any of those post will fit my fat calves. I do have some Jileon wellies which are designed for wide calves.


what them jileon ones like? going toorder some but got 53cm calfs!!! lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

catseyes said:


> I have a good ole pair of dunlops and wear them with thick ski socks or the heatholder socks, they do the job but for longer walks i did have some walking boots until they died, i havent replaced them yet waiting till next winter, wellies will do till then.


me too £7 from wilko's last year lol.

they are comfy and light to wear lol


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

They are pretty good I do generally wear big socks with them when I go out as I lost the insoles lol mine are abt 3-4 years old now.

If it helps my calves are 52cm, my feet are between sizes one is technically 5 and half a one is a 6 and I actually think I would've been better off with a size 5 lol as they come up a bit big. The sides on mine have fully adjustable bits on both the inside and outside of my calves.

I envy all those that can just go out and buy your bog standard average wellies.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mophie said:


> I would also love some warmer wellies but am skeptical that any of those post will fit my fat calves. I do have some Jileon wellies which are designed for wide calves.


Just ordered a pair from this site- The wellies and wellie socks all in offer was to much to resist- Just hope and pray they are and stay waterproof!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My Joules wellies split today :crying: so now i need a new pair of something .... not sure about Joules as they was only 16m old


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> My Joules wellies split today :crying: so now i need a new pair of something .... not sure about Joules as they was only 16m old


They lasted a lot longer than my Joules wellies... they split after 12 days  

Although I think it may be me as I got through 5 pairs of wellies in 1 year, I've given up with wellies now and just wear my walking boots, which I've had for 12 years!! I wear gaiters if it's really wet and muddy to keep my trousers dry


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mophie said:


> I would also love some warmer wellies but am skeptical that any of those post will fit my fat calves. I do have some Jileon wellies which are designed for wide calves.





xbaileyboox said:


> what them jileon ones like? going toorder some but got 53cm calfs!!! lol





Jackie99 said:


> Just ordered a pair from this site- The wellies and wellie socks all in offer was to much to resist- Just hope and pray they are and stay waterproof!


Weirdly, I had a massive chat via email with the guy who took over the company recently. I was hugely disappointed with the quality of Jileon, given they were about £50, they split very quickly. They fit my massive calves but I find the inside buckles super annoying as they 'brush' together. The guy swears they are sourcing a new type of rubber: I suggested neoprene as a stretchier, longer lasting. He says a new, much stronger version would be available soon and that I should wait for them. I'll investigate the website to see if they're out now.

Edit: 'new, stronger version' http://www.jileon.com/wide_calf_wellies.html

Re warmer versions, the neoprene stretchy ones are fabulously comfy and warm. I have mid height neoprene muck boots, can't remember what brand. They are rubbish n mud as the soles are practically smooth, but I reckon my legs are as big as 53cm, plus I wear trackie bottoms or jodphurs under them so I'm sure most mid height neoprene versions would fit. My trick is to fold them down to get them on.

I recommend a boot jack to get them off unless you want a hernia.

Alternatively, short boots plus full chaps (waterproof version of cowboy ones, try equestrian section of eBay) I recommend Woofwear Scope or Spectrum: cheapest Spectrums I could find: https://www.horseandriderexpress.co.uk/product/woof_wear_spectrum_riding_boots/

Because they have a heel, they have good grip on mud etc. They're waterproof.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm fancying a pair of these Hunter Women&#39;s Original Adjustable Gloss Wellington Boot: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Accessories now how can i convince the OH i need a £60 pair of wellies


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> I'm fancying a pair of these Hunter Women's Original Adjustable Gloss Wellington Boot: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Accessories now how can i convince the OH i need a £60 pair of wellies


Tell h you want the £199 pound ones and when he says no begrudgingly accept his answer and then go back to him with these - after all your saving £139 :thumbsup:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

For all of us ladies with generous calves!! My friend wears these
Toggi Wanderer Plus Wellington Boots - Green | Uttings Outdoors
she has had them for years and they are excellent,still going strong and very roomy, I still love my french muckboots though
ETA
these are cheaper
http://www.millbryhill.co.uk/clothi...edium=ppc&utm_term=39669&utm_campaign=froogle


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

WeimyLady said:


> I have Parcour Iso's by Aigle and they are good. Expensive but worth it. You get what you pay for with boots.


ME TOO!! From here Aigle Parcours ISO Wellington Boots - Unisex - Bronze (Dark Green) | Uttings Outdoors The best wellies ever! I had a pair of Hunters for 13 years until they finally gave up. I replaced them with another pair even though someone from an online welly retailer told me they didn't make them like they used to! Boy I wish I'd listened to him they split after 4 months.

I finally replaced them with the Parcours Iso - my feet love me now. Warm and comfy and great grip on the soles. I got cold toes after standing still for around 10 mins in snow but as soon as I started walking again warm and toasty in seconds. I have worn them almost daily since I got them in October and still looking fab!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

My friend who has the aigle parcours says yes they are very warm, too warm in summer, not that we need to worry about that in the UK!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rolosmum said:


> My friend who has the aigle parcours says yes they are very warm, too warm in summer, not that we need to worry about that in the UK!!!


Good excuse to buy 2 pairs of boots - summer and winter ones :thumbsup:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Thorne said:


> Normally I'm a fan of Joules but I would warn against their boots unless you want fashion wellies (puddles in town sort of shoes!). Mine lasted 1 month of being used for kennel work 4 days per week before the rubber split; no harsh disinfectants, weren't constantly wet and didn't get much sunlight, not very impressed!
> My Dunlop wellies are still going strong after 3 winters and have also been used in kennels, made of tougher stuff than Joules! They're not pretty or luxurious but they're cheap as chips and with a pair of fleece insoles they're as comfy as any other wellies I've owned.
> 
> Do like the look of short Muckboots, have been considering them as an intermediate between normal wellies and trainers in kennels. Glad to see such good reviews!


Funny you should say that about Joules because both my pair ( 1 pair full length & 1 pair wellibobs) have both got splits in them on the top at the side, both in the same place. The first pair I thought I'd ripped on some bramble or something but it's weird that the 2nd pair have split in the same place. I only got them at Xmas too. I think I can feel an email to Joules coming on...


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I have the ugliest pair of wellies, but they are so light,warm, comfy and the grip is good.

Superlite Wellies

I won't be offended if anyone thinks "OMG you are seen out in those?!"


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

I have 3 pairs of wellies:
1 fulllength bright pink hunters
2 short length decathlon wellies (1 pair fleece lined) they are £9 a pair and are amazing  way better than my hunters 
Decathlon also sell muck boots but unsure of price x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

theevos5 said:


> For all of us ladies with generous calves!! My friend wears these
> Toggi Wanderer Plus Wellington Boots - Green | Uttings Outdoors
> she has had them for years and they are excellent,still going strong and very roomy, I still love my french muckboots though
> ETA
> ...


Any ideas how wide they are at the widest part of the calf?



Tillymint said:


> Funny you should say that about Joules because both my pair ( 1 pair full length & 1 pair wellibobs) have both got splits in them on the top at the side, both in the same place. The first pair I thought I'd ripped on some bramble or something but it's weird that the 2nd pair have split in the same place. I only got them at Xmas too. I think I can feel an email to Joules coming on...


Hate to say it, but I wouldn't touch any boots made by Joules, this appears to be a constant issue with other riders I know. I love their polos, but they are overpriced with boots and poor quality IMO.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Any ideas how wide they are at the widest part of the calf?
> 
> Sorry,have had a quick look and can't find any info anywhere,will ask my friend to measure hers and pm you


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a pair of black Hunter wellies, size 6, with the fleecy socks, never been worn. Will sell if anyone interested - make me an offer!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

theevos5 said:


> These are mine,they are full height,but they are the best boots ever.I buy them from France and pay under 30 euros a pair(I think) I have had this pair for 2 years


I've got some of them, so warm and comfortable.








Cant believe I'm photographing wellies


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

I have some Harry Hill muck boots got them off the Internet for about £40, they're really warm and have a thermal lining you can take out in the summer if they get too warm :thumbsup: they're only waterproof on the foot part though and water resistant on the rest.

I did buy a pair of Wellies from wilko's for £8. :lol: :shocked: for all this rain we've been having. I don't usually wear Wellies as my feet are quite slim and they slob and are generally uncomfortable but these I got are ace :thumbsup: I also forked out a fiver for the liner sock thingy's and they're warm now too!!! I've warn them everyday forthe last couple of weeks and found them really easy to walk in :lol:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> I have the ugliest pair of wellies, but they are so light,warm, comfy and the grip is good.
> 
> Superlite Wellies
> 
> I won't be offended if anyone thinks "OMG you are seen out in those?!"


I really like them actually....sort of funky space chick


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Funny you should say that about Joules because both my pair ( 1 pair full length & 1 pair wellibobs) have both got splits in them on the top at the side, both in the same place. The first pair I thought I'd ripped on some bramble or something but it's weird that the 2nd pair have split in the same place. I only got them at Xmas too. I think I can feel an email to Joules coming on...


Mine split along the side of the foot so let water in quite quickly; no point having wellies that get your feet wet! Think they're meant to have a 12 month guarantee (with some conditions) but of course I'd lost the receipt so couldn't get my money back on them.
They get really good reviews on the website, only found one negative review so I imagine lots of people have been lulled into a false sense of security!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

kat&molly said:


> I've got some of them, so warm and comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously have good wellie taste I love mine,did you get them from Gamm Vert?I cannot believe how cheap they are compared to some of the boots on here and they have lasted ages and they get hammered every day!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

No, it was Bricomarche, 36euros.
I think they're fab Especially at that price.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> I have the ugliest pair of wellies, but they are so light,warm, comfy and the grip is good.
> 
> Superlite Wellies
> 
> I won't be offended if anyone thinks "OMG you are seen out in those?!"


I really love these!! I am starting to build up a pic now,of you hiding in the woods and playing mad games with Tink and leaping around in your boots


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

theevos5 said:


> I really love these!! I am starting to build up a pic now,of you hiding in the woods and playing mad games with Tink and leaping around in your boots


THink you've got a pretty accurate picture there :blushing: :lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I'm fancying a pair of these Hunter Women's Original Adjustable Gloss Wellington Boot: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Accessories now how can i convince the OH i need a £60 pair of wellies


Not wished to rain (boom boom) on your parade... but I have those in black and I really wouldn't recommend them, I've been pretty disappointed in mine :sad:

The gloss went dull within a few weeks and both wellies have split across the soles (where the boot meets the rubber at the bottom) and leaked so I've had to patch them with superglue. I've only had them about 7 months... the first one spilt after only 4 months.

Overpriced and not as good as I'd expected - that's my opinion :sad:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Not wished to rain (boom boom) on your parade... but I have those in black and I really wouldn't recommend them, I've been pretty disappointed in mine :sad:
> 
> The gloss went dull within a few weeks and both wellies have split across the soles (where the boot meets the rubber at the bottom) and leaked so I've had to patch them with superglue. I've only had them about 7 months... the first one spilt after only 4 months.
> 
> Overpriced and not as good as I'd expected - that's my opinion :sad:


Thats ok thanks for letting me know.... back on the hunt :lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Thats ok thanks for letting me know.... back on the hunt :lol:


I fancy a pair of Muck boots now after seeing this thread, rather liking the look of these ones:

Muckboot Tack Classic Purple & Black

A lot easier on the purse too than the Hunters


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Coffee said:


> I fancy a pair of Muck boots now after seeing this thread, rather liking the look of these ones:
> 
> Muckboot Tack Classic Purple & Black
> 
> A lot easier on the purse too than the Hunters


I wonder if they are waterproof all the way up, as i sometimes have to wade in the water to make Shelby wash off after a fox pooh roll 

I know, i know Joules can be rubbish but love these ones also  Navy Womens Evedon Wellies | Joules


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I wonder if they are waterproof all the way up, as i sometimes have to wade in the water to make Shelby wash off after a fox pooh roll
> 
> I know, i know Joules can be rubbish but love these ones also  Navy Womens Evedon Wellies | Joules


You could always email them and ask 

Oh they ARE pretty! Those ribbons would be knackered though after a couple of mucky walks  My friend has the beagle ones from there, surprised you've not get them


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Coffee said:


> You could always email them and ask
> 
> Oh they ARE pretty! Those ribbons would be knackered though after a couple of mucky walks  My friend has the beagle ones from there, surprised you've not get them


They are on the possible list  I've found last years beagle one which are navy which i prefer and they are £20


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I fancy a pair of Muck boots now after seeing this thread, rather liking the look of these ones:
> 
> Muckboot Tack Classic Purple & Black
> 
> A lot easier on the purse too than the Hunters


I've got these - never got wet feet in them - However they do not have a great grip on them and can be pretty slippy in the mud, I need to wear tracks on them.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Fleur said:


> I've got these - never got wet feet in them - However they do not have a great grip on them and can be pretty slippy in the mud, I need to wear tracks on them.


Oh that's a bit of a blow  Where I walk gets really boggy and slippy at the slightest bit of rain...

What are these 'tracks' you mention?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Coffee said:


> Oh that's a bit of a blow  Where I walk gets really boggy and slippy at the slightest bit of rain...
> 
> What are these 'tracks' you mention?


This sort of thing
YWS 1 pair Super Ice Grippers Over Shoes & Boots Grips Size: Medium, 3 - 7.5: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Accessories


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

are them muck boot oes stretchy?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am disapointed I made a rushed purchase from Jileon now! My new(er) wellies arrive tomorrow but I am not sure about the quality and ain't seen them in the flesh yet!! I rarely have much luck with boots and have gone through tons, I do put them through an awful lot yes but they never last long at all! The aigle ones I have at the mo costing nearly £100 I think will have to be sold, it takes me double as long as I have had them on to get them off they are that narrow but are waterproof!! Joules Wellibobs are gorgeous and so comfy, am on my third pair right now but agree they are not for long, muddy dog walks. I am just not sure what boots out there are perfect for me!!! Good for thicker calves, higher instep, extra waterproof, needs a fab grip on them for all weathers, easy on/off, not to expensive! Although If I sell my Aigles I will put that to another pair. Here we go again on the boot hunt!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i just ordered a pair of muck boots from these guys

Wellies | Hunter Welly Boots | Funky Wellington Boots | Muckboots | Wellingtons


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Much as Hunters are 'the' wellies to have, everyone I know goes through a pair in under a year. 

Again, waterproof chaps, short waterproof boots with good grips and a heel.


----------

